# Skittish stray



## CrimsonWings (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm feeding a tuxedo cat. I think it's a stray, because while it is very nervous, it will allow you to get about four feet away from it, and then kind of trot away and/or hide. It seems more uncertain than scared. Anyway, on Monday I saw it from about 20 feet away. It had been gone for a month or two. But what surprised me was that it looked very fat. Sides bulging out and belly hanging low. However, on Tuesday evening, I saw it from close up, and it didn't seem fat. Not starving or anything, just looked like a regular cat. I'm worried that it may have been pregnant and had kittens. Does anyone think that is possible? Or is it more likely that it was just the perspective? Or is it possible that there is two similar cats of different weights? Please help.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Possibly two similar cats, but likely a pregnant cat that has kittens hidden somewhere. If you have a garage or porch, check them out, as well as inquire from neighbors.


----------

